# who getting ready for this ice season?



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here is another shot i wish i could get a close up of them all. there that cool.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice looking batch. What do you do, sell them to Ma & Pa bait shops in your area?


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

thinking about it have not had a chance to yet. there are a few in the area but like i am thinking there just not worth selling too. "willing to do any thing for a buck" the guys that owns them are. mite end out starting up a web site and selling them along with a lot of other stuff. rods flies etc... cause it will be easier on line then i don't have to have a show room. with that all i got to do is sell out of the house.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Frantz said:


> The wife told me I could setup and repair the mice damage to my shanty as long as I did it in the basement and not in the living room this time.


When I was a poor college student at CMU I built a homemade trifold portable shanty in the living room while I lived with my GF.... won't be doing that again!

Got the sleds out so I can order some parts.... about as far as I've gotten.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

salmonslammer said:


> When I was a poor college student at CMU I built a homemade trifold portable shanty in the living room while I lived with my GF.... won't be doing that again! Between a full load of classes and work it took 2 months!
> 
> Got the sleds out so I can order some parts.... about as far as I've gotten.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

A took some stuff out of the sled and fired up the Buddy heater, I still have another 1 1/2 months to do the rest. Mothballs work well to keep away mice, buy a couple boxes and dump em all over the place, it stinks, bad, but no more chewed up stuff.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Do dryer sheets really work?
> 
> I had mice gnawing on the plastic bait boxes for my crayfish traps and I would love to find a way to keep them away.


Sorry for the delayed response CT. Yes they really do work and they smell way better than mothballs. We used mothballs for years, mice hate them, problem is, so do I. Then we started using the dryer sheets in our camper by accident. We noticed there were no mouse turds in the cupboard where they were kept with the linens, so we started leaving little stacks of them (a box goes a long way) around the camper and never had problems again. Same with the shanties and deer blinds.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Frantz said:


> Sorry for the delayed response CT. Yes they really do work and they smell way better than mothballs. We used mothballs for years, mice hate them, problem is, so do I. Then we started using the dryer sheets in our camper by accident. We noticed there were no mouse turds in the cupboard where they were kept with the linens, so we started leaving little stacks of them (a box goes a long way) around the camper and never had problems again. Same with the shanties and deer blinds.


And your stuff will smell like a fresh spring day....


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Chad Smith said:


> A took some stuff out of the sled and fired up the Buddy heater, I still have another 1 1/2 months to do the rest. Mothballs work well to keep away mice, buy a couple boxes and dump em all over the place, it stinks, bad, but no more chewed up stuff.


 
At least you did not find some small spiders webbing blocking the orifice or tubes from the propane tank to the element on the buddy heater. Have had that happen to lanterns before. Just thought i would warn you.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

swaprat said:


> At least you did not find some small spiders webbing blocking the orifice or tubes from the propane tank to the element on the buddy heater. Have had that happen to lanterns before. Just thought i would warn you.


Or those damn mud wasps!:rant:


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

My project for this year is to create my own sonic ice hopper frame for the scout. The attachment is a pic of what I'm trying to create. I would just like a frame so I can still pull my vex when I hole hop without the shanty. Any ideas that you guys may have would be great.

https://www.sportsmensdirect.com/store/images/Ice Hopper Fixed Mount Shanty Bracket.jpg


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Do you have a welder if so welding a lag bolt to a metal tube would help detach this from the ice hopper i will explain later? I think you are better off making it a one piece package like picture battery transducer and screen all in one package. Then detach it from the arm quickly. So you can hole hop faster. In the picture of the hopper the battery is separate so is the screen basically strung all over the place. If it was tight and compact would make it faster to use. One thing that would be different is I would make it out of metal but that up to you.


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Crayfish trapper, Yes dryer sheets work well. We too use them in the motorhome, ice shantys, tents, and deer blinds. Used to use moth balls but those damn things STINK, and give me a headache. Like ih772 says Spring time fresh, and no mice. Capnhook


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Here are some pics of my newest ice jigs got 100 of these of these total. Just using up what I bought I still got 100 more to make. Seem to be getting better the more I do it as you can see.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

swaprat said:


> Do you have a welder if so welding a lag bolt to a metal tube would help detach this from the ice hopper i will explain later? I think you are better off making it a one piece package like picture battery transducer and screen all in one package. Then detach it from the arm quickly. So you can hole hop faster. In the picture of the hopper the battery is separate so is the screen basically strung all over the place. If it was tight and compact would make it faster to use. One thing that would be different is I would make it out of metal but that up to you.


My father in law has a welder so hopefully he can hlep. I forgot to mention that my vex is in the genz pack, which is that blue carrying case. That way when I hop without the shanty, I can just pull the whole unit from the frame. Thanks swaprat for your ideas.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Not much to do to get ready for me. Spawn bags, tip ups, scoop, auger, hooks, sinkers. Who knows there might be ice tomorrow or the next day. Steelhead beware, I for one cannot wait to see the flags fly and to get a big steelhead flopping on the hard water.


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Slush on the pond in Boyne Falls, yeah buddy!


Using my fingers & brain!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Went to cabelas on Tuesday to buy some new hiking boots...

Walked out with $40 of gear....and no boots.

Had to pick up a new st croix to replace the one that busted last year! And so it begins...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

had trouble starting my 3 year old jiffy last year.there is a small engine repair shop in mio owned by Amish.they do great work. first of last month i took it in and they said they were busy working on a backroom full of chain saws,and it would be about 5 weeks. (glad i took it in early)
yesterday they called and said it was ready.it starts now first pull and purrs like a kitten
total cost for parts and labor $23.42
i'm ready for ice


----------

